# Wetwall Taping?



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm starting a second job for a new company and it is the basement of a new house that is a legal separate suite. I was in there yesterday to do the prep and all the board on the walls seems very damp and soft. I believe its best to wait until it is dry to tape because moisture IS our enemy. I asked the company for fans which would be much more better than just heat because circulation is best for directing the humidity else where. They said that I should be supplying the fans which I think is BS but this refers to my other thread in this forum. What are your opinions on this moisture problem?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well that depends....
Do you like doing a crap ton of touch-ups!?!? :jester:
Than moisture is your friend! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywalogist said:


> I'm starting a second job for a new company and it is the basement of a new house that is a legal separate suite. I was in there yesterday to do the prep and all the board on the walls seems very damp and soft. I believe its best to wait until it is dry to tape because moisture IS our enemy. I asked the company for fans which would be much more better than just heat because circulation is best for directing the humidity else where. They said that I should be supplying the fans which I think is BS but this refers to my other thread in this forum. What are your opinions on this moisture problem?


Depends on weather your desperate for money.

Should be the builder/general contractor supplying heat and fans. Their the ones with more to lose.

The drywall contractor don't need to supply you neither, unless their nice guys, DWC's nice guys









You get x amount a square foot,,,,, that's it:yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got a little dehumidifier that I like to use on my jobs. I think they are around $100. It helps a lot with drying and an added Benefit is when I show up in the morning I can top up my water pails with the water it's collected so I usually end up having to dump out extra water rather than hauling it in.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

That is a job condition, the GC is responsible for temperature control. The materials have a working temp. And the job is supposed to be kept at that temperature until you are done. As far as humidity goes just tell him when it's dry call me, because it's too humid so it will take longer to dry.


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, I thought it had more to do with the G.C. but I have to bug the company to bug the G.C. It can get a little viscous sometimes lol. I know alot about the touch-ups because I am doing them in the finished parts of the house to fill in the time. I guess the guy that did it doesn't work for them anymore either. Anyways, the boss called me and we worked out a solution which had exactly to do with the dehumidifier. I'm excited to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Buy a moisture meter.
By the time drywall feels damp its very very damp and if it feels soft as well?!..:blink:
If you're responsible for the work as in financially etc then don't go near it .. you're not there to take responsibility for someone else's problem.

I only do work like that If I trust the person I'm working for and we're both on the same page about what's involved and what can be realistically expected with in this case damp drywall.


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

Stopper said:


> Buy a moisture meter.
> By the time drywall feels damp its very very damp and if it feels soft as well?!..:blink:
> If you're responsible for the work as in financially etc then don't go near it .. you're not there to take responsibility for someone else's problem.
> 
> I only do work like that If I trust the person I'm working for and we're both on the same page about what's involved and what can be realistically expected with in this case damp drywall.


A moisture meter is a good idea, I need to go get me one of those and I see they go for around $80. I trust this company and they understand what tapers go through to have a good quality finished product. I don't think I would make it too far with them if I had just taped it and said whatever. It would all show in the end and my name would be all over it. That will never happen as well lol and thats what they are not expecting I bet. :whistling2:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

My moisture meter is really a wood one, so the readings don't represent the actual moisture content of drywall. But all ya do is test drywall that you know is dry to get your bearings.
The driest drywall I've tested comes out at 16, thats drywall thats been heated because its too close to the roof and is picking up heat from the ceiling cavity ...18 I take as normally dry though... 20 it about as high as I'm comfortable with... usually if theres even slight excess moisture in the joint the moisture meter goes right off the scale.

I don't get it out often but its handy to have it there when you want to know for sure whats what.


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

Yah that would be something handy to have but I usually figure it out when I go around and cut loose board/paper and it rips instead of slice.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

No problem with anything drying out around here. 100+ weather for a LONG time now


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

We got awesome weather here too but for some reason there is always that one house that just can't seem to dry out right and I know there is more than one reason.


----------

